# Ridley Fenix info



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

I currently ride a Trek Madone 3.1 with Shimano 105 that is a couple of years old and I'm thinking about building a new bike with better components. From what I've seen and read, the Ridley Fenix looks like a frame I'm interested in.

Unfortunately the only info I can find on line is either direct from Ridley or "reviews" that were done when the bike first came out that talk mostly about how cool it looks and that its borrowed technology from other Ridley bikes.

Can anyone here offer their impressions after actually owning and riding one?

I live in New England, and although there are Ridley dealers around, I can't seem to find one with a Fenix in stock for me to even look at. They all seem to only have Ridley cyclocross bikes in stock.

Thanks for any info you can offer.


----------



## kauphy (May 13, 2013)

I own one and I'm very happy with it. It's stiff, not too light (1600g for the frameset) and reasonably comfortable on chip and seal tarmac with low enough psi. Beats me up a bit on poor tarmac when I run high psi (I run 120/110).

I can't compare it with any other offerings though. The only other road bike I've ridden is a heavy steel bike with entry level components.

I believe CC has a decent deals on this bike right now.

HTH.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I rode one for a couple weeks as a long term test (ended up purchasing a BMC ProMachine instead, for price reasons) but the Fenix was an awesome ride for sure. Very stiff, felt lighter than it really was, and great power transfer. Excellent crit bike, to be honest, but it climbed just fine and did everything I had asked of it in the time I had it, including some dirt/gravel roads.

The only downside I found is that it's very large for the specified size, and it was a little tough to find the right position on it. I ride a large Look, and that corresponds to a medium Fenix.


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 18, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I rode one for a couple weeks as a long term test (ended up purchasing a BMC ProMachine instead, for price reasons) but the Fenix was an awesome ride for sure. Very stiff, felt lighter than it really was, and great power transfer. Excellent crit bike, to be honest, but it climbed just fine and did everything I had asked of it in the time I had it, including some dirt/gravel roads.
> 
> The only downside I found is that it's very large for the specified size, and it was a little tough to find the right position on it. I ride a large Look, and that corresponds to a medium Fenix.


I'm contemplating replacing my rather well used Damocles (which I love!) with a Fenix, being the closest frame in the Ridley lineup. Quick question, have you (or anyone else) ridden the Damocles and how do they compare? What Look do you ride? I've spent time on the original 585 and would appreciate any comparison with the Fenix, as Id be buying the frame "blind". Thanks!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Squiffy said:


> I'm contemplating replacing my rather well used Damocles (which I love!) with a Fenix, being the closest frame in the Ridley lineup. Quick question, have you (or anyone else) ridden the Damocles and how do they compare? What Look do you ride? I've spent time on the original 585 and would appreciate any comparison with the Fenix, as Id be buying the frame "blind". Thanks!


I've not ridden the damocles, so I can't say there.

I ride a 585 Origin now. The Fenix was FAR stiffer, but not unpleasantly so. Whereas the 585 has some give in the BB (some call it flex, I call it comfort) and a very sublime, tuned ride, the Fenix is all business. BB stiffness means every bit of power goes to the pedals and it really does get up and scat. A bit sharper handling than the Look, but it wasn't twitchy (I ride a 130mm stem on a M Fenix, with a 20mm setback post.) I was a fair bit more stretched out on the Fenix than on my Look (probably due to the setback) but I ended up that way after matching measurements between bikes as closely as possible. I wouldn't say it was uncomfortable to be in that position, but it would take some adapting to in order to do 4 hour rides on it. Even then, I'm not sure I'd use it as an "enduro" type bike.

The biggest gripe I had was the stiffness of the frame really translated through in rough pavement/gravel. It was also pretty heavy for a frame (I think 1600 grams?) and I rode it with Fulcrum training wheels which were heavy and bombproof. Not a light rig by any matter of means, but it climbed well enough for me, and it certainly did work exceptionally well as a crit bike (ridden by our shop's Fearless Femme squad at the women's elite level, lots of wins under those girls.)


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 18, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I've not ridden the damocles, so I can't say there.
> 
> I ride a 585 Origin now. The Fenix was FAR stiffer, but not unpleasantly so. Whereas the 585 has some give in the BB (some call it flex, I call it comfort) and a very sublime, tuned ride, the Fenix is all business. BB stiffness means every bit of power goes to the pedals and it really does get up and scat. A bit sharper handling than the Look, but it wasn't twitchy (I ride a 130mm stem on a M Fenix, with a 20mm setback post.) I was a fair bit more stretched out on the Fenix than on my Look (probably due to the setback) but I ended up that way after matching measurements between bikes as closely as possible. I wouldn't say it was uncomfortable to be in that position, but it would take some adapting to in order to do 4 hour rides on it. Even then, I'm not sure I'd use it as an "enduro" type bike.
> 
> The biggest gripe I had was the stiffness of the frame really translated through in rough pavement/gravel. It was also pretty heavy for a frame (I think 1600 grams?) and I rode it with Fulcrum training wheels which were heavy and bombproof. Not a light rig by any matter of means, but it climbed well enough for me, and it certainly did work exceptionally well as a crit bike (ridden by our shop's Fearless Femme squad at the women's elite level, lots of wins under those girls.)


Thanks, sounds pretty much like the Damocles with that description! Although I don't have a problem with the rough road performance, it's definitely not the magic-carpet ride of the Look. But, as a race-bike, it's superb, with plenty of get up and go, yet with no handling drama to worry about!

I'll update if I get the Fenix though, tbh, having just given my Damocles some TLC (strip and re-build) I might see if I can get another season out of it first.

Cheers!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> I rode one for a couple weeks as a long term test (ended up purchasing a BMC ProMachine instead, for price reasons) but the Fenix was an awesome ride for sure. Very stiff, felt lighter than it really was, and great power transfer. Excellent crit bike, to be honest, but it climbed just fine and did everything I had asked of it in the time I had it, including some dirt/gravel roads.
> 
> The only downside I found is that it's very large for the specified size, and it was a little tough to find the right position on it. I ride a large Look, and that corresponds to a medium Fenix.


This seems to be a Ridley 'thing'. The X-fire is the same; the 56 fits like a 61 from other manufacturers...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Squiffy said:


> Thanks, sounds pretty much like the Damocles with that description! Although I don't have a problem with the rough road performance, it's definitely not the magic-carpet ride of the Look. But, *as a race-bike, it's superb, with plenty of get up and go, yet with no handling drama to worry about*!
> 
> I'll update if I get the Fenix though, tbh, having just given my Damocles some TLC (strip and re-build) I might see if I can get another season out of it first.
> 
> Cheers!


That's exactly why our Femmes loved it. They're on Scott this year, but at least two of them begged to keep the Ridley.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried ridley fenix but found size S too small and size M bit large. 
I am 5'10


----------



## jointoday (Jun 26, 2014)

I also tried a Ridley Fenix medium, I am 5' 10", the reach was about an inch too long with 110 mm stem. You think this can be corrected with a shorter stem (80 or 90 mm), or should I just pass on the bike & move on to a bike with a shorter reach?


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say if you like the ride of Fenix, go for it then. It's not too big and you can always shorten it to 90mm stem.
I am riding a used LiteSpeed T5 which has Effective Top Tube of 57cm with stem of 110mm. I I liked the bike so much I bought it and I am happy with the fit. I even ran my bike and fit to of an expert bike fitter in san diego and he told me that the bike fits me good

I like the value given by performance bike.
If for some reason you don't like the bike, you can always return it


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

You guys seen the 2016 Fenix SL? Now there's a bike for Pave'. I like how they made the tubes thinner and went with a 27.2 post. My sister has an older model which is quite awesome but the new frame is going to be on my short list for those rougher race courses. Good enough for Paris-Roubaix, good enough for me!


----------

